

CloudHop makes listening to music easy. - cloudhop
http://www.cloudhop.fm
CloudHop is a simple, speedy and sexy genre based music streaming service with a fruity twist. Not only does CloudHop play the freshest tunes from the SoundCloud stratosphere, but it also lets you hop through genres every song until you find a mood or sound that&#x27;s enticing. Check it out at www.cloudhop.fm.
======
cloudhop
But there aren't any really easy to use services out there. Everything is so
over complicated! Plus CloudHop has a couple of nifty little features to make
life quicker and more varied :)

------
ciderpunx
Didn't think listening to music was hard ;-P

